# Need Floral Scramblers!



## Mr. Cat (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, guys. Not sure if this goes here or not, I generally keep to myself when it comes to Pocket Camp, but I need HELP!!! This game hasn't been giving me yellow heart flowers in the Easter event (it drops maybe 2-6 yellow seeds a day and tons of the other flower seeds). And sadly, the only items I really want are the Cheshire Cat outfit items, as I am Cheshire Cat and cat obsessed in general.

So... I need Floral Scramblers! I have never added any friends for help before, so I'm sorta screwed. I would really appreciate if somebody could donate some Floral Scramblers, but I can also provide you with Scramblers of any type or Pocket Camp bells, just ask. I don't usually go hardcore on these events, so I don't have a ton, but I do have more Dapper Scramblers than I do Floral Scramblers, lol XD

My Pocket Camp ID: 46876288295


----------



## tamtam (Apr 5, 2018)

Just sent you an invite.  I only have 5 atm, but I'm sure I'll get more!

Just a thought.... Are you sharing the scramblers with your friends?  Whenever you share, you are given seeds.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 5, 2018)

tamtam said:


> Just sent you an invite.  I only have 5 atm, but I'm sure I'll get more!
> 
> Just a thought.... Are you sharing the scramblers with your friends?  Whenever you share, you are given seeds.



I like to give back whenever people share with me out of courtesy, but I only had somebody share with me once. I didn't notice the seeds and actually didn't know that! Lol. I've been doing everything on my own all this time, I feel pretty dumb for not knowing this! What determines the type of seed that you get when sharing?

I waste all my time on animal requests for seeds and growing my own plants. To think that I somehow got so far in past events just by doing this alone... yikes.


----------



## tamtam (Apr 5, 2018)

hahaha...  I was like that with the rover event.  Never finished, but was so close when I gave up!  Never realized.  Anyway....  I'm not sure where the initial stash of yellow seeds come from.  I see the only seeds we can buy from Lloyd are the red.  Hopefully someone who knows the ins and outs will jump in lol   At any rate, I just gave you all I had (all colors). I have zillions of yellow seeds.  As soon as I can I'll plant them, and send them your way.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a bunch of those still. I'll send you some.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 5, 2018)

tamtam said:


> hahaha...  I was like that with the rover event.  Never finished, but was so close when I gave up!  Never realized.  Anyway....  I'm not sure where the initial stash of yellow seeds come from.  I see the only seeds we can buy from Lloyd are the red.  Hopefully someone who knows the ins and outs will jump in lol   At any rate, I just gave you all I had (all colors). I have zillions of yellow seeds.  As soon as I can I'll plant them, and send them your way.



Thank you so much! I have like 60 seed packets for blue and red flowers and 10 for the yellow. So I'm going to go ahead and plant some more blue, so I should be able to share some more of the new scramblers then!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> I have a bunch of those still. I'll send you some.



Oh, thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I like to give back whenever people share with me out of courtesy, but I only had somebody share with me once. I didn't notice the seeds and actually didn't know that! Lol. I've been doing everything on my own all this time, I feel pretty dumb for not knowing this! What determines the type of seed that you get when sharing?
> 
> I waste all my time on animal requests for seeds and growing my own plants. To think that I somehow got so far in past events just by doing this alone... yikes.



If you share the part 1 scramblers, you'll get the yellow flowers an if you shared the part 2 scramblers then you get the blue flowers. Hope this helps!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

I have florals left, I’ll add you I’m Angel in the game. Are you Skye?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 5, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I have florals left, I’ll add you I’m Angel in the game. Are you Skye?



Yeah, I just added you! I'm about to use fertilizer on my flowers


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

I?m back sorry I had to be away for a while. When your flowers are grown I?ll add some floral scramblers.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 6, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m back sorry I had to be away for a while. When your flowers are grown I’ll add some floral scramblers.



Thank you! I appreciate it so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still need a ton more Floral Scramblers. I have lots of other Scramblers, but the Floral ones do not like me at all. I'm getting there though, so thank you to everybody who has been sharing with me back and forth <3


----------



## ESkill (Apr 6, 2018)

I sent you a friend request,  I have a lot of scramblers I can share


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

I just dropped off some florals. I hope it’s nit too late and I haven’t accidentally blocked your flowers for second round scramblers.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 7, 2018)

Do you still need scramblers? You?ve given me loads which d like to share back. I?ve finished so I don?t need more but I?m happy to share them back and forth with you if you need them.


----------



## Pavvee (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi guys!
I’m in desperate need of scramblers... if you have them and are willing to send me some I’d be really happy! I always try to send some back to people who have given me some scramblers! 

My ID: 40436986567


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi. I only have a few left which type do you need?


----------



## RennyWest (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, do you still need those scramblers? I got plenty (25 dapper, 22 majestic, 37 floral and 61 striped - and I'm about to collect more)


----------



## Pavvee (Apr 7, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Hi. I only have a few left which type do you need?





RennyWest said:


> Hi, do you still need those scramblers? I got plenty (25 dapper, 22 majestic, 37 floral and 61 striped - and I'm about to collect more)



So far I’ve gotten:

*74/80 Striped scramblers
46/60 Floral scramblers
29/50 Dapper scramblers
14/45 Majestic scramblers*

The majestic scramblers are the ones that I need the most, but I’m good with everything else as well because I’m not finished with any of them yet  I truly appreciate it if you could give me some scramblers, I try to send back some as well if I’m able to catch them


----------



## RennyWest (Apr 7, 2018)

I sent you friends request. I'll share whenever I can.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey, everybody! I got the cat hood late yesterday, so I'm all done with Floral Scramblers. I'm trying to share as many part 2 scramblers as I can with anybody who has shared with me until the end of the event, but at the moment I'm trying to catch up on the Stripes Scramblers (which I have plenty of seeds to get by myself). If you want to share part 2 eggs together for the rest of the event that's cool. Thanks again to everybody who helped me get the Cheshire Cat Hood, I'm super happy about about it


----------

